
App for homosexuals, called iHomo, launched in China - sumedhchaudhry
http://www.newsbytesapp.com/timeline/Science/4210/25209/app-for-homosexuals-called-ihomo-launched-in-china
======
daemin
This sounds like a good idea to automate finding these sorts of arrangements,
but a large part of me wonders how using this app will affect someone's sesame
credit score.

